# House Prices Slide in Australia



## Jazz (10 Apr 2005)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jazz (12 Apr 2005)

[broken link removed]


----------



## tonka (12 Apr 2005)

wanna buy one Jazz  ?????


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

The great summer sell off in Florida. If the US RE bubble bursts, what impact will it have on our market? 

 [broken link removed]


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

I see that farm prices in Zimbabwe are also falling. Will this have an impact too ?


----------



## Unregistered (15 Apr 2005)

ECB hints that property bubble is now a growing concern.

[broken link removed]


----------



## extopia (15 Apr 2005)

And that article doesn't even mention Ireland? How could it be -- I thought we were now the centre of the universe??


----------



## cuchulainn (18 Apr 2005)

worried about article in Sunday Times which gives details of various ministers houses and next years estimated value ie Dermot Ahern 2005 value €600,000 2006 value €700,000 and theres more in this vein. If thats not rampant inflation then what is? (I know - dail salarys buts that's another sceil)


----------



## Unregistered (18 Apr 2005)

I hear that prices in Moldovia are also falling. Could this be the beginning of the end for the Celtic Tiger ?


----------



## Unregistered (26 Apr 2005)

New Zealand also has a debt-driven low-interest-rate fueled property boom (bubble).

Quote: "even a 1% or 2% hike in interest rates can push highly geared property owners over the threshold"

New zealand warning:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Gabriel (26 Apr 2005)

Is it just me or does anyone else notice the glee with which certain people post these 'round the world bubble bursting theories? You can almost visualise them rubbing their hands together.

You look at a country like New Zealand and see that it has a few similarities to Ireland and then crash, bang, wallop - the sky is falling, the sky is falling!!

If you keep trawling the internet you'll probably find many other articles which will back up those ideas you have. Good hunting.


----------



## extopia (26 Apr 2005)

Sure what of it? Isn't it only a bulletin board?


----------



## oysterman (26 Apr 2005)

Gabriel,

What you have to understand is that there are people on this board (myself included) who have been repeatedly slagged off for our bearish views on the Irish property market for many months....

We're just getting the old SP15 on for our day in the sun.

Please don't spoil the fun.


----------



## stuart (26 Apr 2005)

oysterman said:
			
		

> repeatedly slagged off for our bearish views on the Irish property market for many months....


 
Do people on this message board ever forecast an equities crash with enthusiasm?
Not really

I think there are a lot of people who dislike property investment for one reason or another

Some of these are prefectly valid reasons, I would not dispute that

But I also feel that there are some contributors on this message board that (seem to) resent, for whatever reason, the performance of property over the past 10 years and try to slag it off whenever possible

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2005)

stuart said:
			
		

> Do people on this message board ever forecast an equities crash with enthusiasm?



How can you infer enthusiasm or otherwise from people merely posting links to articles about property markets in other countries with no substantive expression of an opinion such as in this topic and elsewhere on _AAM_? Such posts are hardly conducive to constructive debate/discussion and are practically useless in my opinion. For example _Jazz _has to date posted  three of which were simply links to such "doomsday for the property market" articles. As such, the evidence is that s/he has nothing useful to say so, until that changes, perhaps it's best to just ignore him/her?


----------



## stuart (27 Apr 2005)

> We're just getting the old SP15 on for our day in the sun


 
This was the post that I was referring to as looking forward to a property crash

I understand your point and probably should ignore these as they are probably only trolling

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## Unregistered (27 Apr 2005)

Do people on this message board ever forecast an equities crash with enthusiasm?
Not really

Well if you are looking for someone who is also bearish on equities, Im one especially the ISEQ as it is overexposed to property what with the banks and the builders making up so much of it. Im also bearish on American and British equities and all the anglo-saxon economies in general.


----------



## Unregistered (27 Apr 2005)

I can understand how links supporting a global reversal in property prices could be quite upsetting to someone who has a vested interest in property prices remaining high. This must be a scary time indeed.

But can we  expect the conditions that favour property speculators to endure indefinitely ?

Higher interest rates would benefit savers and lower property prices are not all that bad..

As Professor Fitzgerald of ESRI said when he expressed concern about a crash in the Irish property market, it is a case of tough love - it will benefit the country as a whole in the long run.


----------



## oysterman (27 Apr 2005)

Stuart,

I'm not trolling at all. I am being constructive. I am convinced that residential property values are at the top of the cycle in Ireland and have been convinced of this for nearly a year. In the same way that I offer opinions and advice on things of which I have some knowledge or view, I have been sharing this with other members of AAM for some time. I don't want to see newbie property investors getting stung in the event of a readjustment of values in the market in exactly the same way that I have consistently posted thoughts about minimizing mortgage, legal, insurance and banking costs elsewhere on this site.

If the market stays strong, that's great but the relentless enthusiasm for this specific asset class on AAM as elsewhere troubles me. I lived in the UK in the property crash at the turn of the '90s and it was ugly. I just hope that all those who are highly leveraged, particularly with investment properties, have made contingencies.

If you don't like the style of my posting, I'll just have to live with it. The substance of my view (i.e. that property as an asset class has had its day in this cycle) may be unpalatable but it's sincerely held.


----------



## tonka (27 Apr 2005)

*Top of Market Wobbles !*



			
				oysterman said:
			
		

> Stuart,
> 
> I'm not trolling at all. I am being constructive. I am convinced that residential property values are at the top of the cycle in Ireland and have been convinced of this for nearly a year. In the same way that I offer opinions and advice on things of which I have some knowledge or view, I have been sharing this with other members of AAM for some time. I don't want to see newbie property investors getting stung in the event of a readjustment of values in the market in exactly the same way that I have consistently posted thoughts about minimizing mortgage, legal, insurance and banking costs elsewhere on this site.



Personally I am astounded it went so far , I expected a plateau in late 2000 or so around peak rental yield time in Dublin but a flood of post 911 easy credit set it off in 2002 and a new class of junior investor was enticed into a secondary bubble 2002 - 2004 when rental yields fell a lot all over . 

Now rent is SooooooOOOOOO cheap it is not worth buying .  You can rent a €250k gaff for €700 a month when it was once £750 to rent a £150k house in 2000......about the same house may I add . Aw shucks , tough on them really.


----------



## Unregistered (3 May 2005)

*Australia: a sign of things to come*

Very interesting article from an independant Ozzie organisation.
(center for independent studies)

"The house price bubble has finally burst"

What were the factors contributing to the boom and bust ?

1. Low interest rates
2. Demographics
3. Investor speculation.

That kinda rings familiar.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

Billions were wiped of the value of property stocks in Australia today.

Australia is often touted as the "canary in the coalmine" - the sign of things to come. Are property stocks vulnerable here ?

Quote:
"The carnage started at the opening bell as fund managers and brokers reacted to official confirmation from developers that there was a glut of apartments on the market that investors were not buying"


http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...n/2005/05/04/1115092565346.html?oneclick=true


----------

